

Ask HN: Karma Creep? - mbenjaminsmith

I'm not a big HN karma watcher, but I've noticed a pretty strange phenomenon: Every so often I'll get a bump up of 1 or 2 points and, since it seems odd, I'll usually scan my first page of comments and find no noticeable change.<p>Anyone else experience this? Do people occasionally up-vote really old comments? Caching issue?
======
dmlorenzetti
I occasionally up-vote old comments.

It works like this: I'll read a comment that I find really intriguing for some
reason (love or hate, usually). Curious about the poster, I'll go to their
"about" page and scan through their old comments, which I'll upvote using the
same criteria as for new posts.

Probably once a month or so, I end up giving 3-4 upvotes to one person this
way.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
And <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2158116> probably made this effect
stronger for a couple of days.

------
makecheck
If someone re-posts a submission you made (same URL), your original is upvoted
by 1 instead of posting a duplicate.

------
MikeCapone
Some old HN threads are linked in more recent threads or on blogs/websites.
That could explain it.

------
latch
I've seen this a bit, and tracked most of it to an old comment in a post
asking for what features you'd like to see added to HN thread.

